# NaruHina Fan Comic: One Small Step



## Shawny (Aug 13, 2008)

EDIT: *I wrote this story.  Someone else drew this comic.  Consider this a collaboration.*  Do people not read beyond the first sentence of a post?  Please note the "Written by ShawnyW" in the first panel.

First, I would like to say that _I did *not *draw this comic_!  My art skills are kind of... well, let's just say I need a _lot_ of practice! 

This fan comic was a gift to me from someone who read and liked my fanfic,  _One Small Step_.  I'm _incredibly _flattered and _amazed_ that someone made a fan comic based on my story.  I kind of wish he didn't want to remain anonymous because he deserves lots of LOVE!  

Info on the fanfic:

Title: One Small Step
Author: Shawny Wong
Pairing: Naruto x Hinata
Summary: What if Hinata had actually found the courage to approach Naruto at the Academy? How would befriending him change their lives? Drastic changes are the result of one small step. NaruHina. Written for the Thirty Kisses community on Live Journal.





And now for the comic!


*Spoiler*: __ 




*One Small Step - Chapter 1*

*Page 1*



*Page 2*



*Page 3*



*Page 4*



*Page 5*



*Page 6*


----------



## Shawny (Aug 13, 2008)

*One Small Step - fan comic, chapter 2*

*One Small Step - chapter 2*


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Page 1*



*Page 2*



*Page 3*



*Page 4*



*Page 5*


----------



## Shawny (Aug 13, 2008)

*One Small Step - fan comic, chapter 2 continued*

*One Small Step - chapter 2 continued*


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Page 6*



*Page 7*



*Page 8*



*Page 9*



*Page 10*



*Page 11*







P.S.  I had to split chapter 2 into 2 different posts.  I didn't realize that there was a 10 image limit per post.  :sweat


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG....so cuteeeeeeeeeeeeee  I simply love the way the artist drew the characters which is so adorable and glompable. I like your fanfiction as well, which is really sweet and fun to read.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 13, 2008)

oh, wow that must have been a lot of work  for you. :3

 Very cute too


----------



## Shawny (Aug 13, 2008)

piccun said:


> oh, wow that must have been a lot of work  for you. :3
> 
> Very cute too



Well, the fanfic was a lot of work to write!  But I didn't draw the comic; it was a gift.  I wish I was that skilled!


----------



## Bill G (Aug 13, 2008)

I love it 






..... I mean, it was very enlightening


----------



## Uffie (Aug 13, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## Misumi_chan (Aug 13, 2008)

Awwww....... pek


I wish they were a bit older though, it would be even more romantic.... 

(not as cute, though X3 )


----------



## April (Aug 13, 2008)

pek
aww thats so cute.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 14, 2008)

Hahaha, really cute!  I loved it!


----------



## Empress (Aug 14, 2008)

you've done a great job


----------



## Curry (Aug 14, 2008)

Why are you posting a comic that isn't your idea?


----------



## Shawny (Aug 14, 2008)

Curry said:


> Why are you posting a comic that isn't your idea?



But it *is* my idea.  I wrote the fanfic that the comic is based on.  Consider it a collaboration if it makes it easier for you.  I wrote the script.  Someone else drew the art.


----------



## Tetos (Aug 14, 2008)

Curry said:


> Why are you posting a comic that isn't your idea?



Didn't read the OP? It is his idea  ...fanfic and so forth!

I gotta say I loved it, but is there a third chapter or even more? I'd really love to see them being drawn 

+reps


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 14, 2008)

oh so cuuute pek


----------



## Shawny (Aug 14, 2008)

Tetos said:


> Didn't read the OP? It is his idea  ...fanfic and so forth!
> 
> I gotta say I loved it, but is there a third chapter or even more? I'd really love to see them being drawn
> 
> +reps



Thanks!

Sorry.  Not yet.  There are only these two chapters in comic form, for now.  But the artist says that he's going to draw the rest of my fanfic as a comic, too!   

I will post the chapters as I receive them.

BTW, I placed the comic inside spoiler tags just now.  Sorry!  I should have remembered to do that in the first place!


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 14, 2008)

cute


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 14, 2008)

Niiicee, must've put a lot of time on these. Text can be too overwhelming in some parts though. And the hugging part looks kind of awkward (did he lift her up o_o

But overall it's an awesome comic.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 14, 2008)

Aww... your comic made me feel warm and fuzzy inside :3

Very cute and funny.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 14, 2008)

So Cute!


----------



## Tetos (Aug 14, 2008)

Shawny said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sorry.  Not yet.  There are only these two chapters in comic form, for now.  But the artist says that he's going to draw the rest of my fanfic as a comic, too!
> 
> ...



Really awesome and thanks for the info 

I'm waiting for a few more small steps then *smirks*


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 15, 2008)

Rofl, good stuff.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 16, 2008)

Yay, NH.

Looks awesome.


----------



## HiNaTaRoX! (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh, it's beautiful. The artist did a brilliant job as did you.


----------



## Rinme (Dec 9, 2008)

Really cute


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, very nice gift fro them. Your anon fanartist has a cute style, I really like how they have drawn Hinata when she's looking embarrassed and Naruto was pretty cute as a kid too. The hug is so something I can see Naruto totally doing, he's so open. xD


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Dec 11, 2008)

Shawny!! *Waves*

I wished there was a new chapter of your fanfic...


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Dec 11, 2008)

I really like this <3 Keep going!


----------



## Julao (Dec 12, 2008)

man it's so cute..........i like it..


----------



## Zero_Profile (Dec 28, 2008)

ahhhhh no continuation? blugger, either way it was awsome


----------



## Leah (Dec 28, 2008)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sage Chakra (Dec 28, 2008)

thats cool


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 28, 2008)

Really good


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jan 5, 2009)

Awwww! pek  That is very good! Great! I love it!


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 22, 2009)

i love it!! kinda wish they were older though


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow it must've took a hard time for the artist to get it that way.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 23, 2009)

I really like it too..never read fanfics before but this makes me want to dive in.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## puffmonkie (Mar 23, 2009)

Kawaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiii~~~!! plz chpter 3. lolz wat an awesome comic. ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 24, 2009)

Very cute.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks really cute, lovely style. The plot's interesting too.


----------



## Shawny (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow!  This thread just came alive recently!  Thanks so much for all the positive comments! 

I don't know when/if the 3rd chapter of this fan comic will come out.  Since the fan comic is a gift that the artist is doing voluntarily and _not_ a commission...  *shrug*  I have no control over it.

What I do have control over is the  - which is currently up at 9 chapters.  The next chapter is in progress.


----------



## Revenge (Mar 27, 2009)

So cute!
Great job.


----------

